# safety



## Malinda (Jul 20, 2010)

we want to drive from us through larado into Mexico....is this a safe area...we want to end up in San Miquel.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

People drive from the USA, through Laredo, to San Miguel de Allende every day.
Just drive in the daytime and don't flash money or jewelery. You'll be just fine.
Most of us fear the random violence in the USA. Here, it isn't random.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Biggest concern right now is the flooding at the border and the impact on access roads.

I do question why you would do Nuevo Laredo. We drive from Raleigh through Atlanta and never use Laredo. It is much faster and cheaper to cross near Harlingen and very safe.
Would think two nights on the road pretty easy. 1st night somewhere like Baton Rouge or Breaux Bridge/Lafayette areas and 2nd in Harlingen. Then easy drive to San Miguel as some 500 mi and you avoid a lot of the tolls as well as the Monterrey/Saltillo areas.
If you have interest, I can give you details.


----------



## Malinda (Jul 20, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Biggest concern right now is the flooding at the border and the impact on access roads.
> 
> I do question why you would do Nuevo Laredo. We drive from Raleigh through Atlanta and never use Laredo. It is much faster and cheaper to cross near Harlingen and very safe.
> Would think two nights on the road pretty easy. 1st night somewhere like Baton Rouge or Breaux Bridge/Lafayette areas and 2nd in Harlingen. Then easy drive to San Miguel as some 500 mi and you avoid a lot of the tolls as well as the Monterrey/Saltillo areas.
> If you have interest, I can give you details.


so you would use hwy 101?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Malinda said:


> so you would use hwy 101?


Yes but route doesn't start that way. We actually cross at Los Indios, also called Free Trade Bridge, just south of Harlingen. It is off by itself and very easy, except Sunday if you need FMM & Banercito. You then head south and go over overpass that is the Rte 2 cuota to Reynosa. You stay straight on the Rte 2 Libra following signs to Reynosa & Valle Hermoso. After a blinking light and another mile or so bear left toward Valle Hermoso on Rte 99. You go straight through Valle Hermoso and 99 merges with 180 from Matamoros where you will find the new Aduano. Then follow 180 south to Ciudad Victoria. When 180 turns left to Tampico stay straight on 101. As you approach Ciudad Victoria, you will go over an overpass. Here you will see the sign to San Luis Potosi. Follow the bypass around Ciudad Victoria by looking for San Luis Potosi signs. After bypass back on 101 to SLP. Although they appear to be extending 101, it still dead ends into Rte 80. Go right 30 miles toward SLP where it merges with hwy 57. Go south toward SLP and take your favorite exit to San Miguel.
Expect that this might be more than you wanted.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We also prefer the route 101 through Ciudad Victoria, where we often stay overnight at the Hotel Sierra Gorda in Centro.
However, we cross (daytime only) into Nuevo Progresso, immediately south of Weslaco, TX. It is an easy crossing with a parking lot at the immediate foot of the bridge, on the right. Everything is there for INM, Aduana, Bancercito, copies and even an ATM out the front door; or a bank just across the street. Nuevo Progresso is a great town for breakfast (René's restaurant) or lunch (several great restaurants, all on the main street.
You continue south through town, cross the 'cuota' and turn right on Rt. 2, pass Rio Bravo and as you approach Reynosa, take Rt. 97 toward San Fernando and Cd. Victoria. It will intersect Rt. 101.
These roads are all excellent, mostly four lane and free.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We have friends that do the Progreso/Reynosa jog but we find Los Indios more direct. There is parking on the right after customs and INM/Banercito/copias all in one spot. No ATM though. We like to get a good start so stop for breakfast at the Mezcal Museum. We usually drive straight through since only 500 mi but have stopped at Hotel Rancho Viejo where 97 and 180 merge. Safe, reasonable but a little stark for us.


----------



## Malinda (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks for everyone reply especially the places to stay overnight.....we want to retire to Mexico and will be driving down when do....however it will be a while.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

A comment on safety in Mexico. We have a friend that is convinced that the most dangerous thing that one can do in Mexico is be in a vehicle. BTW, I expect true in the US as well.
This was really brought home this week with two incidents. 1st, a good friend was rear ended by a broccoli truck and her car was totaled. Luckily she walked away. 2nd and more tragic, a frind of ours validor was coming to work and was hit head on by a drunken driver and killed.
Not surprisingly, I am most nervous when driving and probably drive more defensively here than the US as a lot of "wow, did you see that!". Other than that, we feel very safe.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The consensus is that you should not drive at night, for several reasons, and that Mexico is safe for tourists.


----------

